# Agricultural land, tax and other obligations?



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

Thinking about buying a house with a huge plot of land, currently Agricultural.

If you don't do anything with it is that a problem? Do you have to cut the grass? (Fire hazard) 
Can you chop down trees at will (wood stove)?

Do you pay annual tax for having the land, if so what would you pay for 50.000 m2?


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

As far as tax goes it depends where it is. If you live in a comune designated as mountainous then your are exempt from IMU on land. At sea level you aren't and pay IMU on the land. You would need to check the reddito for the land on your visure on in your atto and apply the aliquota fixed by the comune for that land. 
Yes, you must keep the land free from fire hazard - usually being cleaned twice a year. If your land is reponsible for starting or aiding a fire the fines are large.
As far as felling trees goes, it depends what they are and where you live.


----------



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> As far as tax goes it depends where it is. If you live in a comune designated as mountainous then your are exempt from IMU on land. At sea level you aren't and pay IMU on the land. You would need to check the reddito for the land on your visure on in your atto and apply the aliquota fixed by the comune for that land.
> Yes, you must keep the land free from fire hazard - usually being cleaned twice a year. If your land is reponsible for starting or aiding a fire the fines are large.
> As far as felling trees goes, it depends what they are and where you live.


Thanks for the reply and sorry for late reply.

It's 'flat' land, lots of, or perhaps only agricultural land is surrounded. (sicilli)
If you are not producing anything the height of the imu is the same?
Is it an substantial amount? Can you give me an example, doesn't have to match, just to have an idea. https://www.idealista.it/news/statistiche/calcolo-imu/
I tried it but its undoable without the right data.

trees, normal trees (lol, idk) and a field of olive trees.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

The type of the land is included in the rateable value. Even you dont grow anything you must pay IMU if your are eligible. It depends where you are as to the IMU. I cant give you an example because it depends on the land and the comune. Is the land in Sicily or Scicli, it wasn clear. Obviously buying agricultural land, if you are not a registered farmer, means you will pay 15% of the price paid as purchase tax, which can be alot of money.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Just for anyone following this later, I understand it is the height of the comuni building that matters and not individual land.


----------



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> The type of the land is included in the rateable value. Even you dont grow anything you must pay IMU if your are eligible. It depends where you are as to the IMU. I cant give you an example because it depends on the land and the comune. Is the land in Sicily or Scicli, it wasn clear. Obviously buying agricultural land, if you are not a registered farmer, means you will pay 15% of the price paid as purchase tax, which can be alot of money.


But it is land with a house, one price, how will they estimate what the price of the land is?
Sicily


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If the land is not a pertinence to the house, then it has a rateable value and the IMU is calculated on that. You need to see the visure for the property which will detail exactly how the land is registered. Again for the purchase, if the land is registered as a pertinence then there is no rateable value and the taxes paid on the house include the land/garden. If it is, however, agricultural land then the notary must apply a value to that land even though you would be buying the house and land as a single lot.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Modi is there a table showing the different types of land such as this here for the house. It might give an idea to the OP of the detail needed.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

No. If its agricultural land then it will have a use - seminativo, alberato, mandorleto, vigneto which obviously would affect the values. Then its the size of the particelle that counts, as well as the land itself - flat, terraced etc. Round here, for example a hectare of seminativo terraced land can be worth 10000 euros per hectare; e fully productive vigneto 100.000 euros per ha. So its very subjective, and depends where and what.


----------

